# Need opinions on whether female is a pit (pic)



## familybully (Dec 3, 2012)

We are getting a puppy from this litter, I just want you guys opinion on whether the mom looks like a pit she is the black and white dog in the wheel barrow. Thanks in advance


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Are the pups registered? If not I'd take a good bet that they are mutts.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea you won't know for sure unless you get papers.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## familybully (Dec 3, 2012)

no they are not registered( which i dont want anyone to get the wrong opinion, isnt necessarily imp to me) But I would like a better idea how they will look grown


----------



## familybully (Dec 3, 2012)

i guess what im asking is...when you look at her, do you think APBT


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

They will probably look like your typical short haired mix breed.

No I don't think APBT when I look at her. I think, "Overweight mixed breed."

If you want to know what your dog will look like when it gets older. Buy a puppy from a responsible breeder where you can have an in person look at the parents and ancestors.

Otherwise you are putting your hand in a grab bag. Could get a dog that looks like this, or like that. You won't know.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i personally don't think the mom looks pit, looks like a cross. head shape to me almost looks collie like BC or something crossed.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Why on earth would you ever consider buying a pup out of this situation? Sorry but there's red flags everywhere, #1, looks like they are selling pups at 6 weeks. #2 parents aren't registered, #3 parents are in a wheelbarrow for the pic? Lol! No, the bitch doesn't look like an APBT but both dogs could be mutts anyways, looking purebred doesn't mean the dog is and breeding a couple of unknown dogs together like that you have no idea how the pups will turn out. 

If you want a cute dog that isn't papered but looks like a pit bull, hit up the shelter, there is absolutely no difference between a pup there and a pup out of this litter other than what you are supporting. A rescue, or a backyard breeder. A shelter is going to offer a better deal as well, a pup that's utd on shots and fixed, this litter you are probably going to pay more off the bat, then you can pay to do the shots and worming they didn't and probably deal with a good case of mange to boot. Plus money to a good trainer for the lack of socialization and litter care bybs seem to be famous for. If you go this way, either byb or shelter keep in mind you have a larger chance of issues as far as health and temperament. 

If you want an actual APBT you aren't going to find one on craigslist or puppy find or wherever you came upon this litter. Find some ADBA or UKC shows near you and scope out dogs and breeders, find out what you like and want and get on a waiting list. Educate yourself on the breed in the meantime.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Judging from the pic .... neither one look like APBTs. Being that there are no papers means u'll never know what kind of dogs they truly are.


----------



## familybully (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks for the replies, this site has such a great group of ppl.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

To be totally honest pup F2 looks identical to my demon R.I.P her momma was a pure bred border collie and her dad was a pure bred collie. I mean looks just like her! I have some pics of her at that age somewhere ill have to dig them up.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Is your dog a "pit" slang term or an American Pit Bull Terrier APBT; PitBull used to be a breed term like bulldog or sled dog; used as a funtion term. Now "pit" is just a slang term that groups a group of dogs together; mainly APBT, SBT, AST, BT, AmBlldg,.. However Rottweillers, Dogos, Presas, and many other dogs as many as 40 breeds have been mis identified for an American Pit Bull Terrier. .. I had to train my self long ago to use the term bulldog. Cause thats what they are. 

IMO they look like a "pit" to me.. could be APBT SBT mixed up .. you just never know without papers, and without papers a SBT easily becomes a "pit". 

:welcome: to GoPitbull.com home to all the "pitbull" breeds


----------



## familybully (Dec 3, 2012)

We decided to get F4, for some reason she seemed so much more advanced than the rest, the rest of the pups were still just kinda crawling around, she was walking. She was perfectly content being held


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

By 'get' please, please tell me you mean you picked her out, not you actually GOT a puppy that young.


----------



## familybully (Dec 3, 2012)

lol, yes...picked out


----------



## familybully (Dec 3, 2012)

the owner sends me a pic of her every few days, they take the pups inside to play with them for a bit and take pics for me


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

She looks young, how old will she be when you get her ? They do look mixed,maybe you should search for a breeder ?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

familybully said:


> lol, yes...picked out


Oh, thank dog. Sounds like a stupid question, but I see people getting pups that young all the time. Gives me an aenurism


----------



## familybully (Dec 3, 2012)

she will be a lil over 6 weeks


----------



## familybully (Dec 3, 2012)

these are two more pics she sent


----------



## harleyquinn (Nov 19, 2012)

They both looked mixed to me. Mom's head is wrong and dads ears are wrong. But I believe in general that you can get purebred dogs that do not have papers. Dexter has no papers but meets all the breed standards and so did his parents for an American pit bull terrier. I also have a Boston terrier with no papers but no one would ever question that she is a purebred. I also have an akc chocolate lab and while he is a beautiful example of his breed he has tiny white spot on his chest which in labs is rare but acceptable and called a St. John's dog mark so people question me on his lines more than the other two. It all depends on looks. If they meet the requirements it's a safe bet they are pure but I don't believe either of those dogs meet the proper specs. I prefer my pit not to have papers it makes it easier for certain places to enforce bsl which is another reason why many purebred ABPTs don't have papers because the parents or grandparents were not papered to get around stupid laws.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

So you are seriously going to pay money for an outdoor raised 6 week old mutt? Neither of those dogs look purebred anyways. Dogs should not be sold at 6 weeks, this is illegal in many places, they should stay with the litter until 8. But this way your byb can skip some more basic care and don't have to clean up much mess, you on the other hand get a mouthy problem pup. I hope you found a good trainer and puppy class so we don't see this dog in the shelter in 8 months too, or maybe she'll just be pregnant herself by then. Keep that cycle going. :curse:


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with looking to get a cute pup but know what you're getting. You just bought a mutt nothing wrong with that (except that you bought it from a byb). Please do me a favor and don't call that puppy a "pit bull" because it's not and I know you probably don't get why but stick around on this site and you'll understand. Without papers you'll never know what this dog actually is or what bloodline he is. All you will know is that it is not an American Bully, An American pit bull Terrier or any actual breed of dog. I'm stressing this point to you because a lot of problems come from people buying these types of mutts from backyard breeders.


----------



## Chloesmygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> *Are the pups registered? * If not I'd take a good bet that they are mutts.





Cain's Mom said:


> *Yea you won't know for sure unless you get papers. *
> 
> Not always that simple. People hang papers all the time, quite frequently in my area. I say buy from a REPUTABLE breeder, one with a proven record. I see people with papers all the time for dogs that you can make a pretty good guess they ARE NOT what they are purported to be. I'd rather have a dog from a reputable breeder with NO papers than from just anybody that has papers. That is, if I really cared how "pure" the dog is.
> 
> In any case, that is an adorable little pup!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like the breeder is trying to push them as christmas puppys and is cutting corners by letting them go Dec 23rd at 6 weeks rather then doing the responsible thing and holding them even an extra week. You would be better off in the long run getting the pup after christmas at 7 weeks in age then 6 . personally I have seen nicer looking dogs in our breed specific rescue here then what that mom looks like. But to each there own , if this is just a pet then do as you like. Just remember that pups are usually always CUTE , but looking at the parents is that what you want as a finished outcome when he/she is grown up? best of luck with your pup hope you stick around here and do some reading.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dad could be a pit mix, mom could be a shelter mutt. I wouldn't pay money for a puppy from this breeding. That just encourages them to repeat the breeding in 6 months to a year. I don't want to take away any happiness the OP might get from their new puppy. However, casual breeding does not preserve or improve the APBT. In fact, it is detrimental to both the breed and to dogs generally. There should be a good reason to make a litter, not just selling puppies. That's my 2 cents. I wish the OP all the best if they decide to go through with this.


----------



## back2basics (Apr 9, 2012)

Usually when a person is faced with reason, they decide to dig in their heels and reinforce their opinion. I would say take time and avoid buying a mutt. Don't be the one that asks if it looks like a pure APBT, only to say later on it doesn't matter when confronted with the reality that you supported a home based puppy mill who makes a living built on the backs of malformed and possibly HA mixed bred dogs. But as they say "A hard head makes a soft behind". Enjoy your puppy.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, why all the vendettas against "non-pure" pups? I can see if the seller is labeling them as pure pit and charging full price(1k plus). But sometimes accidents happen. Are they supposed to abandon those mutts somewhere? Jaxx isn't pure by breed standard. But that isnt stopping him from being a great dog. OP, you have to take into acct, that yes maybe the parents might have 'pit' in them, but you got to weigh the price of what you are really paying for. If you truly want an AmStaff, or APBT, then wait for the right one. If you just want a family addition, and was just asking an opinion, then there is nothing wrong with those pups. As long as you arent getting duped into paying huge amounts of cash for a "pit"

@GoingPostal, that was a little more hostility than needed. Just saying.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

6wks.. ?? they should have teeth and be weaned from the mother.. DO they ? Are they? If I plan on selling pups 6wks is the open window.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

BullHeaded said:


> Wow, why all the vendettas against "non-pure" pups? I can see if the seller is labeling them as pure pit and charging full price(1k plus). But sometimes accidents happen. Are they supposed to abandon those mutts somewhere? Jaxx isn't pure by breed standard. But that isnt stopping him from being a great dog. OP, you have to take into acct, that yes maybe the parents might have 'pit' in them, but you got to weigh the price of what you are really paying for. If you truly want an AmStaff, or APBT, then wait for the right one. If you just want a family addition, and was just asking an opinion, then there is nothing wrong with those pups. As long as you arent getting duped into paying huge amounts of cash for a "pit"
> 
> @GoingPostal, that was a little more hostility than needed. Just saying.


he couldve gone to a shelter and not only had paid less but wouldve gotten shots and a vet exam... if those pups were anything but free then he got ripped off.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

zohawn said:


> he couldve gone to a shelter and not only had paid less but wouldve gotten shots and a vet exam... if those pups were anything but free then he got ripped off.


I dont disagree with that statement. One of my dogs is a shelter rescue, and she came knowing commands and everything. But shelters are a gamble when involving children. Its a lot harder to retrain a dog then it is to teach him in the first place.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BullHeaded said:


> Wow, why all the vendettas against "non-pure" pups? I can see if the seller is labeling them as pure pit and charging full price(1k plus). But sometimes accidents happen. Are they supposed to abandon those mutts somewhere? Jaxx isn't pure by breed standard. But that isnt stopping him from being a great dog. OP, you have to take into acct, that yes maybe the parents might have 'pit' in them, but you got to weigh the price of what you are really paying for. If you truly want an AmStaff, or APBT, then wait for the right one. If you just want a family addition, and was just asking an opinion, then there is nothing wrong with those pups. As long as you arent getting duped into paying huge amounts of cash for a "pit"
> 
> @GoingPostal, that was a little more hostility than needed. Just saying.


Because the OP is asking if they are "pits". The thread was created with the intention of determining whether these dogs are in fact pit bulls. No vendetta against mixes, just honest answers to the question of the litter's parentage.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*need opinions*

I agree that those pups shouldn't have been called pitbulls, however, they look to be good family dogs. I also agree that they are way too young to be taken away from their mom. I have to disagree with the not charging part though. If my dogs weren't spayed and somehow had pups, I would charge something for them and screen just to make sure they go to good homes. I always tell people that first and formost to screen really well before handing a pet over to anyone. I myself wouldn't worry if your pup is a full blooded pitbull or not, if that's the dog you want. But I would make sure that the person selling it doesn't make you pay full price for a mix. In the meantime, when you get your puppy, enjoy him/her! up:


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

Cute pup. Have fun with her.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Lacy Lou said:


> I agree that those pups shouldn't have been called pitbulls, however, they look to be good family dogs. I also agree that they are way too young to be taken away from their mom. *I have to disagree with the not charging part though*. If my dogs weren't spayed and somehow had pups, *I would charge something for them* and screen just to make sure they go to good homes. I always tell people that first and formost to screen really well before handing a pet over to anyone. I myself wouldn't worry if your pup is a full blooded pitbull or not, if that's the dog you want. But I would make sure that the person selling it doesn't make you pay full price for a mix. In the meantime, when you get your puppy, enjoy him/her! up:


and you would be in a walmart parking lot in a week. no one wants to buy a mix, the only reason they are even adopted out is because of the feeling they get off "rescue".


----------

